# Maximas and Tall Guys



## tootawl (May 14, 2009)

If you have a Maxima, how tall are you? I test drove an 09 Max today and was surprised that I could fit into one. BTW, I'm 6'7".


----------



## pogmhon207 (Jun 22, 2009)

I'm 6'3", but I surprised my brother who is 6'5" and he was blown away with the room and comfort. He drives an 2003 BMW 745LI and is looking to go smaller, sportier, and cheaper so I showed him the Maxima he was impressed, like most sportier cars he has tried he dosn't fit.


----------



## acidiica (Oct 8, 2009)

I was just thinking about this last night. I'm average for a chick.. but I'm 5'6" and a half and when I need to get some last minute homework done before class I move the driver's seat all the way back.

Last night I went to do so and I was floored at how far back it continued to move. I had the 05 Murano before I got this Maxima last week and I have to say that the seat moves back further in this sedan than it did in that truck. All I could think of was how awesome it must be for taller people that they can comfortably sit in it.


----------



## beeeeence (Jul 23, 2010)

LOL. wouldn't this apply for a bunch of other cars too? i'm pretty sure a maxima isn't the smallest of cars.
No offense to your height guys.

_______________________
Headlights and Tail Lights


----------



## zman764 (Feb 7, 2011)

6'0 and I can't reach the pedals w/ the seat all the way back lol ... I occasionally ride int he passenger seat and have to slide the seat forward some so my arm can actually use the door arm rest. I have a buddy whose 6'6 and he did not need the seat all the way back to drive... amazing amount of travel on these seats...


----------



## dee.signs (May 11, 2009)

Im 6'3" and love the room in the car...


----------



## Gildoom (May 30, 2011)

We just got a 2011 Maxima S, ours is cloth (I detest leather in any vehicle here in the desert) and at 6'1" with more body than leg I have tons of room. Cars I could not fit in where years ago we bought a 1999 Mitsubishi Eclipse GSX new, off the show room floor had the wife go get it I did not sit in it. I assumed being only 6'1" there would be no issues, but I had to have the seat all the way on the floor as well as leaning back just to keep about 1/2" clearance. We did not have the car long...


With where I like the seat, I can wear a hat with zero issues and plenty of room for an adult behind me (mom and dad came over to take a spin she sat behind me and commented how much room she had).

This is my wife's car, and she loves it, adores it. The kids like it, and the A/C blowing on them in the back is a real winner!


----------

